# Interesting set of stingray tires



## Jrodarod (Apr 14, 2019)

I have two slick white wall tires look to be for a Fastback . General Brigadier Slick Nygen Cord . And a set of green tires. Front Vista Spider 20 1/34  and rear Goodyear Grasshopper 20x2.125. Rear tire has a film on it that wipes off.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 14, 2019)

I need help on pricing them. Thanks


----------

